# Gay Days 2012 - The Official Unofficial Thread ;)



## chwgmjay

Now that I have some time to sit down and actually write something out... LOL

It's that time of the year.  Time to start thinking about NEXT YEAR! 


I am going to partially steal from the 2011 thread. Thanks to TagsMissy for maintaining that thread, btw. 


MOST of the events are now being posted on our Facebook group. If you're interested in joining, PM myself or jackskellingtonsgirl for the link. 

-=-=-=-=-=-

*Gay Days 2012*
Thur. May 31st - Animal Kingdom
Fri. June 1st - Disney Hollywood Studios
Sat. June 2nd - Magic Kingdom
Sun. June 3rd - Epcot



-=-=-=-=-=-

*MEETS: *

-=-
May 31st Animal Kingdom Day

+ 8:00 am Boma Breakfast - More information/RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/events/252679171476541/

+ 2:00 pm Dawa Bar - Meet for drinks at Dawa bar at Disney's Animal Kingdom. 

+ 3:30 pm Expedition Everest Meet - More info/RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/events/363138897050349/


-=-
June 1st Disney Hollywood Studios Day

+ 10:30 am Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Meet - More information/RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/events/289350794471984/


-=-
June 2nd Magic Kingdom Day

+11:30 am Jungle Cruise Meet - More information and RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/events/321126594603606/

+ 3:00 pm Parade - Meet on the steps at City Hall, Main Street USA, to watch the parade. As the end of the parade passes, join the crowd as we follow along behind it creating a sea of red! Bring your cameras, as it truly is a magical sight!

+ 4:00 pm Dis Dole Whip Meet - A fun and informal meet for a wonderful pineapple treat! Please retrieve your own Dole Whip (or any of the other yummy snacks available at Aloha Isle) and meet in the covered area to the left of Aloha Isle as you face it from the front. We will try to have a greeter near the lines to let people know where to go. 

-=-
June 3rd Epcot Day

+ 9:30 am Soarin' Meet - More information and RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/events/401721983177168/

+ 12:00 pm @ Mexico Pavilion - Drink Around the World


-=-=-=-=-=-

*The Gang:*

chwgmjay - 5/28-6/7
ericlovestechrat - 5/29-6/7
fmelchor88 - 5/26-6/4
DVC Doc - 5/30-6/4
insoin - 5/28-6/6
jackskellingtonsgirl - 5/31-6/9
dreweyj - 5/30-6/4
ConcKahuna - 5/31-6/4
eastatlantaguys - 5/28-6/4


----------



## DrGaellon

We aren't sure we *are* going next year - we are considering either a spring trip (for the Epcot Flower and Garden Show) or a fall trip (for the Food and Wine Festival) instead.


----------



## TagsMissy

We had no WDW 2012 plans, now we are reconsidering...


----------



## Jay2009

Already made plans for september of 2012, but maybe I could swing a few days in june in.  It'd be nice to meet everyone even though I don't really know anyone


----------



## Groom Mickey

I hope this is the year my husband and I can make it down to enjoy gay days


----------



## MinaFemme

My partner and I are planning to go! Our first family vacation with our baby boy. Can't wait! Haven't been to WDW since 1996 when I was 16!


----------



## fmelchor88

U know u can count on Julio & I to be there!!!!


Resort-Bay Lake
05/26-06/04


----------



## greenkai3000

Dang, we're going to miss Gay Days since we'll be going to WDW in the Fall of '12  I hear it's a blast!  Let's hope y'all post some pics on this thread.


----------



## wcpamotm

greenkai3000 said:


> Dang, we're going to miss Gay Days since we'll be going to WDW in the Fall of '12  I hear it's a blast!  Let's hope y'all post some pics on this thread.



Not to worry, there's always the following year!  It's always the first weekend in June and the days leading up to it, so no excuse not to plan now for them.


----------



## DrGaellon

greenkai3000 said:


> Dang, we're going to miss Gay Days since we'll be going to WDW in the Fall of '12  I hear it's a blast!  Let's hope y'all post some pics on this thread.



Pics won't be in *THIS* thread, since this is a planning thread only, but there will be plenty of trip reports posted.


----------



## TagsMissy

DrGaellon said:


> Pics won't be in *THIS* thread, since this is a planning thread only, but there will be plenty of trip reports posted.



nothing stopping folks from posting photos in here  It's not just a planning thread, it's a general GD thread  I know I'll be looking for photos here!


----------



## wonderalice23

Hi all - glad I found this forum!
Ok, disclaimer- I am not gay ( actually married -straight relationship)
That being said - we have many friends that are, and probably members of every supportive group known (we are both educators, belong to GLSEN, Give a Damn, etc etc.)
If we are in the parks during Gay Days - I know the color worn is red - is there anything that we can wear that basically shows support?  I think this is a wonderful event and saw some footage of the parties - (jealous!) 
The most I have is a wonderful button I bought at our state fair booth - "straight but not narrow" 
So if we are there - hope to see lots of people having a great time! Hugs to all!


----------



## TagsMissy

We just wore red t-shirts to show our support.


----------



## DVC Doc

Officially booked as of today!  BLT LV studio from May 30 - June 4!


----------



## insoin

I'll be down for my first ever visit to Gay Days.

Staying at Beach Club from May 28-June 6th.  I'm at BLT for the 27th but hoping my wait list for BC opens up.  

Scott


----------



## insoin

DVC Doc said:


> Officially booked as of today!  BLT LV studio from May 30 - June 4!



You know I just gave up my studio at BLT for a studio at BCV.  I wanted to try a different resort LOL.


----------



## eoliver2

Theres a good chance I'll be around, but working in the College program.


----------



## Schotz

After going this year to my first GD, I would like to go in the Fall 2012, possibly for GD Cali.  Fall is a perfect time for me to go on vacation.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Still waiting for stupid vacation bids to know for sure if we'll be there.  If all goes as planned we'll arrive 5/31 and stay until 6/9.


----------



## zulemara

I'm local, so I try to do a mix of things I want to do and things other people want to do.

Thursday I'll be going to Phouse because they continue to give Disney the middle finger with "PI at PH" last year included hte PI explosion dancers, mannequins Phantom show, and much more!
Friday is kind of up in the air as usual.  I'd like to do one of the pool parties or something.  

Sat I'll definitely be at MK for the parade and such.
Sat night I'm not sure what I'll do, but it won't be ADH.  Probably Pulse
Sun I'll definitely be at DATW at EPCOT.  That has easily turned into one of my favorite events.

My head hurts just thinkin about all that alcohol lol


----------



## DrGaellon

Troll. Go away.

ETA: You have been reported. Posting an anti-gay rant to the Gay and Lesbian forum is unwelcome, and violates the site's TOS.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Clean up on aisle 3 please!


----------



## jeanigor

On the way home from the airport this week, my BFF asked me about going to GD. So I have been put on a pricing mission. I don't really care if I run out of vacation days (again). He just has to be able to afford it.



eoliver2 said:


> Theres a good chance I'll be around, but working in the College program.



When I was on the College Program way back when (but not super way back, it was still in this millennium) I attended GayDay events. Only the ones in the parks that were free, because after all, I was being paid dirt wages by the mouse....but I digress.


----------



## Nick_A

I've always wanted to go to this, but the first weekend in June is a terrible time for me to travel.  Very busy time at work.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Looks like we will be there for the first time and without the kiddos!  Super excited!


----------



## ConcKahuna

If everything goes well, we may be staying Club Level at the Poly with a friend.

If everything doesn't go well, we may be unable to make it up this year, or at worst staying in a scuzzie hotel on 192


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

How are everyone's plans coming along?

We are at Kidani from May 31-June 9.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

For those attending Gay Days this year, we are working on putting a FaceBook group together.

We may have to tweak the security settings, so it is a work in progress.

PM me or chwgmjay if you are interested in being added and we will sort it out.


----------



## budcollector

has a place or time been decided on as to a meet at Animal Kingdom on May 31 yet ?,


----------



## chwgmjay

budcollector said:


> has a place or time been decided on as to a meet at Animal Kingdom on May 31 yet ?,



Looks like 2:00 pm @ Dawa Bar.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

The majority of Gay Day attendees should have double digit countdowns now! 

PM if you would like to be added to our FB group.


----------



## Nemoranger

I wouldn't miss GD for the world. Luckily I am a CM and don't have to worry about tickets or hotels. 

I can't wait. I think GD is better then PRIDE.


----------



## jmickey

How do I get added to Gay Days Facebook page. It will be my first time and are there any single guys going that maybe we could go together. Im a shy type guy and bashful hate to go alone. 

Hope to hear from someone.
J


----------



## chwgmjay

jmickey said:


> How do I get added to Gay Days Facebook page. It will be my first time and are there any single guys going that maybe we could go together. Im a shy type guy and bashful hate to go alone.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone.
> J



There will be several of us "single guys" hanging out together. You're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## jmickey

Name on facebook is endlsskys anyone can add me. I will look to see if can find the facebook page.

thanks
Jesse


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jmickey said:


> Name on facebook is endlsskys anyone can add me. I will look to see if can find the facebook page.
> 
> thanks
> Jesse



I can't find that name on FaceBook.  Were you able to find the group?


----------



## jmickey

I think so but but not 100% sure just incase name is Jesse Hartley I attached my facebook page on here.


facebook dot com forward slash endlsskys


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Just go to the group page, and click "Request to Join" in the upper right corner.  The Admins can't add you unless you request to join.


----------



## dreweyj

It's official.  I'm going again this year after a year of hiatus... I'm newly single so that will be a big change.  Anyway, I'm going 5/30 thru 6/4 and I'm staying at POFQ.   Bring on the good times!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

88 days!


----------



## Brrrendon

I usually go solo, but I might be into meeting other WDW fans. So you all meet at the Dawa Bar the first GD @ Animal Kingdom? Do you get together after that, or is it just a meet 'n greet? lol


----------



## nyc2theworld

If you send a message to chwgmjay on here, like others have mentioned we have a facebook group to keep everybody on the same page as to what the plans on...or just show up to the Dawa Bar meet and go from there, totally up to you!


----------



## ConcKahuna

All booked!

LasOlas, My partner, and I will be staying at the Holiday Inn next to Downtown Disney for the 31st through 4th!

The price is right, I'm VERY familiar with the hotel (  ), and they are hosting several parties there this year.


----------



## Brrrendon

How many of you guys/gals are staying on Disney property?


----------



## nyc2theworld

Its a wide variety.  I'm staying at a Downtown Disney Hotel, some are staying on property (either DVC or hotels) I don't think anybody is staying off property but I could be mistaken.


----------



## chwgmjay

I added more information on the meets that are planned, etc.

Also, anyone that had dates listed got added to the list of people attending. If you didn't have dates, I didn't add you. Please post again with your dates, and I'll add you to the list (don't edit your previous post, because I don't go through/check for modifications.) 

If you have questions, feel free to PM me. 

-Jay


----------



## eastatlantaguys

We are heading down and staying at Fort Wilderness May 28th  June 4th!  We are so excited This is our first time going to Gay Days and staying on property rather than staying with friends.  What is the Facebook page with all of the events/meet and greets?


----------



## eastatlantaguys

.


----------



## PHILCT

I just decided to go to Gay Days 2012, this time probably solo.

I am staying at OKW, May 30th to Jun 4th.

I am interested in any Disboards meets as well.

Phil


----------



## PHILCT

I did join the first event listed, not sure if I intruded.
Do you join each event without an invitation?  
Thanks for any advice.

I am not sure though about getting to Bomas by 8 AM the breakfast there is great.   I do have a Tables In Wonderland discount card that could help the group if I attend.

Is there a Bears meet planned for the Country Bear Jamboree, although I know there will be thousands over there anyway.

I definitely would like to join in on the events, especially Expedition Everest, and the Rock N Roll Rollercoaster.   

Now to diet and exercise for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

I was trying to get some friends to go to Gay Days this year.  I have been twice but never really got to experience it as I wasn't out either trip.


----------



## chwgmjay

Kronk_Fan said:


> I was trying to get some friends to go to Gay Days this year.  I have been twice but never really got to experience it as I wasn't out either trip.



Orrrrr... you could just come solo and meet some new friends.  There will be plenty of us to hang out with! None of us bite (I haven't seen any of us bite, anyway.)


----------



## chwgmjay

Dupe post


----------



## chwgmjay

PHILCT said:


> I did join the first event listed, not sure if I intruded.
> Do you join each event without an invitation?
> Thanks for any advice.



Anything that's posted publicly is open to everyone.  All we ask is that you RSVP on FB so we can get a head count since some things we're shooting for enough people to fill a ride vehicle. If anyone has any questions, feel free to post or PM me or jackskellingtonsgirl.


----------



## Brrrendon

Does anyone plan on attending any events at the host hotel or Downtown Orlando? Last time I took a cab from Disney to Downtown Orlando it was $70 one way. Splitting cab fare or car pooling would be mutually advantageous


----------



## Wolf359

Didn't think we were going to be able to make it this year, but everything worked out for us!  Arrive late Wednesday the 30th and leave Monday the 4th.
Staying at Buena Vista Palace and going to Typhoon Lagoon and the Saturday night party at Universal if anyone wants to meet up and split a cab or something.  

We're looking forward to meeting new people.  Cannot wait!!


----------



## cmhguy

We are staying at CSR 5/27-6/4.....can't wait!!!!   We love meeting new people every year!!!  

We are also going to the Tidal Wave party at Wet-n-Wild on Friday night.  If anyone is staying at CSR and going - let us know...  We went for the first time last year and had the BEST time!  This is the #1 reason we are going back to gay days again this year.


----------



## 714guy4u

I need better Disney friends none of them can make it this year 

May is my birth month so I owe it to myself.... So I'll be going solo 
I'd love to meet up and make new friends 
I think I may go to universal still not sure


----------



## Brrrendon

Sooo is anyone planning on doing any non-Disney GD events like Orlando bars?


----------



## chwgmjay

Brrrendon said:


> Sooo is anyone planning on doing any non-Disney GD events like Orlando bars?



I haven't heard anything one way or another. I know me and Dan (ericlovestechrat) aren't.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Brrrendon said:


> Sooo is anyone planning on doing any non-Disney GD events like Orlando bars?



I'd like to maybe hit one of the concerts at Parliament House while up there, we had a blast there with fmelchor and his partner last time they were in town for it so hopefully they can join again!


----------



## Brrrendon

ConcKahuna said:


> I'd like to maybe hit one of the concerts at Parliament House while up there, we had a blast there with fmelchor and his partner last time they were in town for it so hopefully they can join again!



That is what I had in mind! Maybe we can split a taxi at least one way?


----------



## fmelchor88

ConcKahuna said:


> I'd like to maybe hit one of the concerts at Parliament House while up there, we had a blast there with fmelchor and his partner last time they were in town for it so hopefully they can join again!



We would love to do it again!!!


----------



## 714guy4u

eoliver2 said:


> Theres a good chance I'll be around, but working in the College program.



Did you get a spot in the college program


----------



## RedsDrew

I'd split a cab with someone.  That would be a blast. I've never been of Disney property haha.  Get some drinkage going on and party the night away WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Brrrendon

RedsDrew said:


> I'd split a cab with someone.  That would be a blast. I've never been of Disney property haha.  Get some drinkage going on and party the night away WOOT WOOT!



I'm going to take you up on this! I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside May 28 - Jun 4. Are you going to any other of the DIS meets?


----------



## ConcKahuna

If a bunch of us are getting together, I can get us a taxi van for cheap.  Having been a valet in the area, I know lots of drivers LOL


----------



## RedsDrew

Brrrendon said:


> I'm going to take you up on this! I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside May 28 - Jun 4. Are you going to any other of the DIS meets?



I will be at Port Orleans French Quarter May 30 thru June 4.  I just like FQ better than Riverside because it's smaller and I love the hot tub there.  

As far as DIS meets, I will definitely do Drink Around the World at Epcot. Had a blast doing that two years ago. I will probably do DAWA bar at AK and I will do Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip in the MK.  I private messaged you: FYI.


----------



## Brrrendon

ConcKahuna said:


> If a bunch of us are getting together, I can get us a taxi van for cheap.  Having been a valet in the area, I know lots of drivers LOL



That would be awesome. I am definitely up for it and it sounds like RedsDrew is too. Maybe we can convince a few others from the DIS?


----------



## Brrrendon

RedsDrew said:


> I will be at Port Orleans French Quarter May 30 thru June 4.  I just like FQ better than Riverside because it's smaller and I love the hot tub there.
> 
> As far as DIS meets, I will definitely do Drink Around the World at Epcot. Had a blast doing that two years ago. I will probably do DAWA bar at AK and I will do Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip in the MK.  I private messaged you: FYI.




I am definitely down for Drinking Around the World and DAWA bar... anything that involves adult beverages  I will probably tag along with the DIS guys for some of the rides and stuff, if they will have me lol.


----------



## dano4

We are super exicted as this is our very first Gay Days at Walt Disney World.  We're checking into the Boardwalk 05/25/12 and checking out 06/04/12.  We've been to Gay Days at the Disneyland Resort two years in a row and perhaps Gay Days at Walt Disney World will become another annual tradition.  Anyone else going to Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon? I think I'm looking forward to that the most.  Where do we purchase our "official" red shirts? Can't wait!


----------



## fmelchor88

RedsDrew said:


> I will be at Port Orleans French Quarter May 30 thru June 4.  I just like FQ better than Riverside because it's smaller and I love the hot tub there.
> 
> As far as DIS meets, I will definitely do Drink Around the World at Epcot. Had a blast doing that two years ago. I will probably do DAWA bar at AK and I will do Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip in the MK.  I private messaged you: FYI.



I am hosting  a meet @ Dawa bar on Thursday May 31st @ 2:00p.m. Come om by!


----------



## fmelchor88

Brrrendon said:


> I am definitely down for Drinking Around the World and DAWA bar... anything that involves adult beverages  I will probably tag along with the DIS guys for some of the rides and stuff, if they will have me lol.



I am hosting a meet @ Dawa bar on Thursday May31st @ 2:00p.m. Please join us!


----------



## 714guy4u

dano4 said:


> We are super exicted as this is our very first Gay Days at Walt Disney World.  We're checking into the Boardwalk 05/25/12 and checking out 06/04/12.  We've been to Gay Days at the Disneyland Resort two years in a row and perhaps Gay Days at Walt Disney World will become another annual tradition.  Anyone else going to Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon? I think I'm looking forward to that the most.  Where do we purchase our "official" red shirts? Can't wait!



I don't think there's an official red shirt this year I didn't see one on the website a lot of us are getting  our own made


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

714guy4u said:


> I don't think there's an official red shirt this year I didn't see one on the website a lot of us are getting  our own made



Is anyone familiar with one of the "DISeign" people on the board - maybe with a GayDays design?  I'm just looking for some ideas/inspiration.  I'm a straight accountant - there is ZERO creativity there.


----------



## Brrrendon

fmelchor88 said:


> I am hosting a meet @ Dawa bar on Thursday May31st @ 2:00p.m. Please join us!



Thank you! If it involves men and alcohol I will be there!!


----------



## fmelchor88

Brrrendon said:


> Thank you! If it involves men and alcohol I will be there!!




We have a Disney gay event facebook page with all the events on it. We have about 40 members. I can add you to the group if you want. Just PM your facebook name...


----------



## fmelchor88

RedsDrew said:


> I will be at Port Orleans French Quarter May 30 thru June 4.  I just like FQ better than Riverside because it's smaller and I love the hot tub there.
> 
> As far as DIS meets, I will definitely do Drink Around the World at Epcot. Had a blast doing that two years ago. I will probably do DAWA bar at AK and I will do Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip in the MK.  I private messaged you: FYI.



We have a Disney gay event facebook page with all the events on it. We have about 40 members. I can add you to the group if you want. Just PM your facebook name...


----------



## insoin

Brrrendon said:


> Does anyone plan on attending any events at the host hotel or Downtown Orlando? Last time I took a cab from Disney to Downtown Orlando it was $70 one way. Splitting cab fare or car pooling would be mutually advantageous



I may go to the gay days expo at the host hotel one day.  Never been to gay days so it may be interesting to see what is there.


----------



## Dehmian

I couldnt locate a dedicated thread for the Gay Days in Anaheim and I know most people are counting the days till the Orlando event but Id like to ask about the hotels in Disneyland during Gay Days. 

Ive been a couple of times there but I dont know if theres a recommendation on which of the three Disney hotels to stay (Im thinking the Disneyland Hotel since its recently refurbished but havent heard much about the other two). Ive stayed in property in WDW but somehow never on Disneyland.

Im looking forward to the Gay Days in Anaheim!


----------



## Brrrendon

insoin said:


> I may go to the gay days expo at the host hotel one day.  Never been to gay days so it may be interesting to see what is there.



That might be fun. Will you be checking out any other events?


----------



## chwgmjay

Guess this didn't get posted... Here's the link to the official DATW T-shirt for the group. http://www.customink.com/lab/?cid=qjr0-000p-j72j#shared


----------



## MrPurrrfect

Oooooo a special T shirt! Neat!


----------



## krissy52

hi all mature 58 y/o cd visiting this year for gay days...wondering if there are other cd's tgurls trans visiting and how we will fit into activities in particular sat at WDW...thanks krissy


----------



## Colt75

chwgmjay said:


> Orrrrr... you could just come solo and meet some new friends.  There will be plenty of us to hang out with! None of us bite (I haven't seen any of us bite, anyway.)


Hey CHWGMJAY, I'm having trouble using this board as I usually only communicate via e-mail or on Facebook.  I'm planning on going solo and would love to know more about where the meet-ups are and when, but really can't follow these threads at all.  I work on a computer all day and my eyes just can't take much more of them at home.  Please let me know if there's a better way to talk to people from this board.  I keep being told I haven't posted enough, but I don't have anything to post!    Sorry, I'm tired and a bit cranky, but afraid I won't find my way back to this site after tonight.


----------



## fmelchor88

Colt75 said:


> Hey CHWGMJAY, I'm having trouble using this board as I usually only communicate via e-mail or on Facebook.  I'm planning on going solo and would love to know more about where the meet-ups are and when, but really can't follow these threads at all.  I work on a computer all day and my eyes just can't take much more of them at home.  Please let me know if there's a better way to talk to people from this board.  I keep being told I haven't posted enough, but I don't have anything to post!    Sorry, I'm tired and a bit cranky, but afraid I won't find my way back to this site after tonight.



Sent you a PM...


----------



## zulemara

fmelchor88 said:


> We have a Disney gay event facebook page with all the events on it. We have about 40 members. I can add you to the group if you want. Just PM your facebook name...



Can you add me to said group? As of right now I do not have a lot planned, but happy to join in a few things as I'm able.


----------



## Alfonso

I'm going again this year... hope to meet up with some old friends but looking to meet new ones too after missing last year.  I'm single yet again.  Haven't finalized where I'm staying yet, but I only live 3 hours away from Orlando.


----------



## Luke91

I just posted a separate thread with this but thought I might get more responses posting here too.

So, the tickets are booked and the room is reserved at the host hotel for my boyfriend and I!

I was planning to go to Vegas for my 21st until I realized that my birthday (June 2nd) lands on the main day of gay days.... It was meant to be! My question for allsya'll is if anyone has any ideas on what I should do the night of my birthday. I plan on going to MK during the day but I'm clueless as to where to go that evening. Also, if anyone knows of any people/places that might be able to hook me up with anything cool for my birthday, that would be appriciated.

Thanks&HankyPanks!


----------



## frb07

hey! I'm a 23 white male from miami fl going to gay days this weekend and looking for some friends to hang out with. Me and my friend are going and are looking for other guys to hang out with. Do you have a Facebook group?


hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## swarlock

Saw everyone walking around the park in red yesterday. Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## BadBoyBill

Can you pm me the FB group? I am there now and will be there tomorrow. I can't send PM's yet.


----------



## kendall1968

Would love to be part of the FB page, but I don't know how to PM.  ???


----------

